# Napsgear still best



## crisrox2big (Mar 29, 2016)

They keep delivering.. I keep getting topnotch quality from naps.. they overcome every hiccup and I can vouch that you may have to wait but that's part of the game and every wait is well worth it. If you are in this game then you know patience is not a choice it's an adaptation. Trust naps..they rock

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## domestic-supply (May 8, 2016)

How many threads like that did you start? I counted three. 



crisrox2big said:


> They keep delivering.. I keep getting topnotch quality from naps.. they overcome every hiccup and I can vouch that you may have to wait but that's part of the game and every wait is well worth it. If you are in this game then you know patience is not a choice it's an adaptation. Trust naps..they rock
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RedStep (May 14, 2016)

My shit got intercepted by the Customs Dept. TWICE


----------



## Jlevi2014 (May 15, 2016)

Can someone email me naps link please!


----------



## Jlevi2014 (May 15, 2016)

Byumx@icloud.com


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 29, 2016)

crisrox2big said:


> They keep delivering.. I keep getting topnotch quality from naps.. they overcome every hiccup and I can vouch that you may have to wait but that's part of the game and every wait is well worth it. If you are in this game then you know patience is not a choice it's an adaptation. Trust naps..they rock
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Do you have anything else to contribute? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domestic-supply (Jul 3, 2016)

He made 4 similar threads already



johnsonl3872 said:


> Do you have anything else to contribute?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crisrox2big (Sep 12, 2016)

domestic-supply said:


> He made 4 similar threads already


I will make 100 fucking threads like that just because I enjoy knowing somewhere a little faggot with a kitty photo is upset by it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Sep 12, 2016)

crisrox2big said:


> I will make 100 fucking threads like that just because I enjoy knowing somewhere a little faggot with a kitty photo is upset by it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Tool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 29, 2016)

crisrox2big said:


> I will make 100 fucking threads like that just because I enjoy knowing somewhere a little faggot with a kitty photo is upset by it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



fuckhead you have like 14 posts here, fuckoff ya sausage smuggler


----------



## domestic-supply (Nov 10, 2016)

Why you didnt make 100 fucking threads like that yet? You`ve been busy sucking someone`s cock? You`re a joke 



crisrox2big said:


> I will make 100 fucking threads like that just because I enjoy knowing somewhere a little faggot with a kitty photo is upset by it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bayouboy1 (Nov 13, 2016)

I think you only need to make one thread like this to get the 20% discount.
Are you can just not make any threads and just pay with Bitcoin to get 20% off....  Just saying

Oh and naps is definitely g2g I like the gear they give me and the deals they offer... Agree with you also to about fixing issues also.  They stick to their word and always come through.
 Now I'm going to try and get 20% off for this post and 20% off with Bitcoin!!!!!!!!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperRaw (Dec 13, 2016)

We must never forget Naps originated from Israel so that makes him a Jew and we all know Jews !! If they say 20% off you must know it's not going to happen the only 20% off you will get is 20% less API

Nothing against Jews just in the genes 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

